# Col du Tourmalet - when is it accessible?



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

We're planning to be in the Pyrenees late next April and were just wondering if the roads over the Col du Tourmalet and Col d'Aubisque will be open at that time of year (due to snow etc).

We couldn't make it to the top of Mt. Ventoux a couple of years back in April as the top section was still snow-bound. Don't want to make the same mistake again.

Alternatively we could delay the drive over until our return leg (around 20th May) - would that extra time difference give us a better chance?

Cheers
Griff


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

It would be unlikely either will be open in April. I think the official opening time for both is around first week in June, this is when they will plough right over if required. If it is a scarce snow year then it is possible they could be clear but the only way will be to go and have a look. We went over both in mid June this year and very little snow left, it looked as if they had been open for some time so mid May possible.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rupert, We are going in 2 weeks time, I know obviously that snow will not be a problem but what about a 23' motorhome and toad? How steep , hairpins etc
Thanks Michael


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Tourmalet is open from mid-June to October according to the CC Europe book, which lists all the major passes and is usually pretty accurate.

Description: Approaches good, though winding and exacting over summit. Well guarded. Not recommended for caravans.

The last sentence refers to towed caravans of course.

Aubisque is open for the same period but appears to be worse with many unguarded stretches (no safety barriers). Again, definitely not recommended for caravans.

Five miles of narrow unguarded road with steep drop!

I think that a toad might be a problem, especially on the latter. Maybe someone will come along with real-life information!


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Col d'Aubisque*

We left the motorhome in the campsite at Laruns and took the Smart car up the Col d'Aubisque. As it says here up as far as the ski-resort of Eaux-Bonnes - presumably served by coaches during the season - it was OK. Above that it became a lot more steep, sharp hairpin-bendy, undulating road surface and generally a bit of a 'white knuckle ride.'

When we reached the summit, shrouded in freezing mist, there was a smallish Swedish motorhome parked there. I congratulated the owner on his courage and he returned my compliment by sneering when I told him where our motorhome was! It turned out that he was an inveterate wild camper who despised campsites, and the people who used them. He then went on to cast further aspersions on Britain for banning his mode of camping. (Cor, talk about 'Live and let live ... NOT' eh?)

Having bought a poncho to ward the freezing droplets from Tobysmum's delicate frame (daylight robbery) we allowed this unpleasant individual to depart in his van eastwards towards Argeles-Gazost, and then followed at a respectful distance. This part of the road proved to be less savage, but still spectacular.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

wooly said:


> Hi Rupert, We are going in 2 weeks time, I know obviously that snow will not be a problem but what about a 23' motorhome and toad? How steep , hairpins etc
> Thanks Michael


Tourmalet OK but Aubisque will be tight. Their are plenty of campsites in the area and you could have a brilliant day camping up and doing some of the cols in the car. We did this with our scooter on some of the very small ones. We were suprised one day when sitting in the van on top of the Col d'Aspin to see a massive artic lorry come up to the col, turn round and the go back, it was a driver under instuction. A lot of the tight turns have been made wider so you can get a good swing into them.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi , Thanks, that great guys. This is the first time with the toad and the idea is to stay in one place for 3/4 days, have a chase around that area and then move on. We haven't worked out an exact plan yet, but are really looking forward to it. Just hope it cools down a bit as it was 35 degrees today in Bordeaux - too hot for me!


----------

